# Beerus vs Anti Spiral



## ogreigniz (Apr 28, 2016)

Who wins this battle?


Discuss

Reactions: Like 1 | Creative 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Blocky (Apr 28, 2016)

making two DBS threads already?


----------



## ogreigniz (Apr 28, 2016)

Maybe


----------



## Blocky (Apr 28, 2016)

well anyways.

shouldn't Anti Spiral had more hax, size or maybe speed to beat beerus?

Unless beerus could fire a AoE attack to win maybe.


----------



## Kurou (Apr 28, 2016)

"BURN IN THE EVER LASTING HELLFIRE OF CREATION!

BE ANNIHILATED, DOWN TO THE VERY LAST SCRAP OF DNA"

Reactions: Like 3 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Iwandesu (Apr 28, 2016)

cannon antispirals ?
they might actually lose given they are more of massive universe threats than casual busters when serious
but they have some bfr hax that would completely shat beerus


----------



## Toaa (Apr 28, 2016)

...be creative.


----------



## ogreigniz (Apr 28, 2016)

Kurou said:


> "BURN IN THE EVER LASTING HELLFIRE OF CREATION!
> 
> BE ANNIHILATED, DOWN TO THE VERY LAST SCRAP OF DNA"




I never knew you were such a Beerus fan

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blocky (Apr 28, 2016)

i never knew beerus was that much of a villain before

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## NightmareCinema (Apr 28, 2016)

iwandesu said:


> cannon antispirals ?
> they might actually lose given they are more of massive universe threats than casual busters when serious
> but they have some bfr hax that would completely shat beerus


The Anti-Spiral created and maintained their own universe, Iwan.

I highly doubt they're lagging behind Dragon Ball in firepower. Hell, I'd argue that the AS are more universal than Beerus is.


----------



## Iwandesu (Apr 28, 2016)

oh right i think they did get to this point
after the movies and mango having so many universal+ shenanigans (shimon universe branches/super TTGL/ Super antispiral) i addmitedly just dont remember how the cannon antispirals worked their asses anymore


----------



## ogreigniz (Apr 28, 2016)

It's canon pal, not cannon


----------



## Iwandesu (Apr 28, 2016)

oh right
i wonder why i keep tipying cannon
even on portuguese it has only one "n"


----------



## Iwandesu (Apr 28, 2016)

maybe auto-correction


----------



## Kurou (Apr 28, 2016)

ogreigniz said:


> I never knew you were such a Beerus fan



Who the hell do you think I am

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## NightmareCinema (Apr 28, 2016)

Anyways, continuing with this...

The Anti-Spiral sends Beerus on a trip through the multi-dimensional labyrinth.

Or just uppercut Beerus out of space-time. Arc-Gurren Lagann could do it and so can the Anti-Spiral.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Divell (Apr 28, 2016)

gonna go with Beerus in overrall power.


----------



## Descendant Of Vagabonds (Apr 29, 2016)

Anti spiral via Hax most likely.


----------



## Bad Wolf (Apr 29, 2016)

it's like the TTGL thread, but with anti spiral is even worse


----------



## Montanz (Apr 29, 2016)

It's basically the same thread as TTGL vs Hit  except with only marginally stronger characters

Anti Spiral wins via mindfuck / dimensional trapping to which Beerus can't answer to even if his DC is stronger.


----------



## Finalbeta (Apr 29, 2016)

Beerus multiverse busts that faggit

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 4


----------



## ShadMorgen (Apr 29, 2016)

Could Beerus not just nuke here?


----------



## Blocky (Apr 29, 2016)

Not unless Anti Spiral traps Beerus within his hax. Beerus can't do anything about that


----------



## Kurou (Apr 29, 2016)

The fuck is this superior dc shit coming from anyway

The anti spiral can produce multiple big bangs casually iirc


----------



## ogreigniz (Apr 29, 2016)

Vegeta's casual attack is known as Big Bang attack 


Beerus >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Vegeta 


DB logic always wins, right?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kurou (Apr 29, 2016)

Dont get smacked

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ogreigniz (Apr 29, 2016)

I am not ur mom

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## NightmareCinema (Apr 29, 2016)

Kurou said:


> The fuck is this superior dc shit coming from anyway
> 
> The anti spiral can produce multiple big bangs casually iirc


No idea. These guys just really like huge explosions, I guess.

Anti-Spiral created and maintained their own universe up until their death (Super Spiral Space) as well so they're already universe level+ here and this is them holding back because they wanted to match TTGL evenly in order to bring despair to Team Dai-Gurren.

No idea why these newbs keep underestimating the TTGLverse...


----------



## SSBMonado (Apr 29, 2016)

There's something I never got about the AS:
Doesn't his mech have a gigantic pulsing "fuck me" light on its head - i.e. the AS homeworld? It supposedly contains their entire remaining population, so just throwing a planet-busting attack their way would end the AS instantly, DC and dura be damned.
Hell, if Beerus throws a galaxy busting attack at the mech, the explosion might just blow the planet up by accident.


----------



## Bad Wolf (Apr 29, 2016)

The anti spiral planet is at least star sized. And probably durable as other part of the Grand Zamboa. Not that matters, since they shotted/attacked directly and nothing happened.


----------



## NightmareCinema (Apr 29, 2016)

SSBMonado said:


> There's something I never got about the AS:
> Doesn't his mech have a gigantic pulsing "fuck me" light on its head - i.e. the AS homeworld? It supposedly contains their entire remaining population, so just throwing a planet-busting attack their way would end the AS instantly, DC and dura be damned.
> Hell, if Beerus throws a galaxy busting attack at the mech, the explosion might just blow the planet up by accident.


Oh, you mean the planet that not even Yoko's multi-galaxy sized sniper rifle could destroy?

You're really underestimating the Anti-Spirals here.

Reactions: Like 2 | Dislike 1


----------



## NightmareCinema (Apr 29, 2016)

King Diablo said:


> *Beerus.*


Gets destroyed.

We know.

I'm adding this to the Anti-Spiral's wins later on.


----------



## Kurou (Apr 29, 2016)

Yeah because they guys that can create their very own universe and casually fuck the laws of other universes, do shit like create shit bigger than the multiverse, are going to be killed by a regular planet busting blast, because they live on a planet and as a planet it would get destroyed by a planet buster.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blocky (Apr 29, 2016)

i can't believe people still wank DB here.

It's like a shadow that never goes away.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NightmareCinema (Apr 29, 2016)

Blocky said:


> i can't believe people still wank DB here.
> 
> It's like a shadow that never goes away.


Meh. Just something that's a constant with VS debating.

You grow used to it.

Not to mention that it brings in much-needed activity for this section.

And we get to flex on them if they step out of line.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BreakFlame (Apr 29, 2016)

Blocky said:


> i can't believe people still wank DB here.
> 
> It's like a shadow that never goes away.



Well, DB finally reached legit universe level, something even it's worst wankers could only imagine in their wet dreams. They're in shock, so it'll be a bit before they regain their facade of rationality.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kazu (Apr 30, 2016)

Dumbasses breed activity, after all.


----------



## King Diablo (Apr 30, 2016)

NightmareCinema said:


> I'm adding this to the Anti-Spiral's wins later on.


idc. lol

Reactions: Dislike 2


----------



## Kurou (Apr 30, 2016)

Lies


I can smell your tears

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Iwandesu (Apr 30, 2016)

>doesnt care 
Buuthurt negged me 
Oh you sure dont


----------



## King Diablo (Apr 30, 2016)

iwandesu said:


> >doesnt care
> Buuthurt negged me
> Oh you sure dont


you negged me first. Simply returned the favor. Stay mad.

Reactions: Dislike 3


----------



## Iwandesu (Apr 30, 2016)

well yeah
you posted bs so i negged your bullshit lol
or is this too difficult for someone who still uses caps at 2016 ?


----------



## Tacocat (Apr 30, 2016)

I still use caps, iwan. Your tryna start a fight? Square up.


----------



## Iwandesu (Apr 30, 2016)

nah taco you are cool 
on topic i really need to rewatch the animu last arc
having it differently handled on the movies and mango really didnt help me
but basically we at least got the universe maintaining shit on the animu right ?


----------



## King Diablo (Apr 30, 2016)

iwandesu said:


> well yeah
> you posted bs so i negged your bullshit lol
> or is this too difficult for someone who still uses caps at 2016 ?


I guess I popped a cap in your ass considering how mad you got.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Iwandesu (Apr 30, 2016)

pfff
"U MAD BRO"
right..


----------



## King Diablo (Apr 30, 2016)

iwandesu said:


> >doesnt care
> Buuthurt negged me
> Oh you sure dont


>Comes into thread and complains about neg
>considers people butthurt who neg
>*Negged me first over caps*


----------



## Iwandesu (Apr 30, 2016)

>posts a random "*BEERUS*" with no explanation on a vs thread
>doesnt get why people negged him because of it
>negs people out of asshurt because of it
>then says he isnt asshurt himself


----------



## Iwandesu (Apr 30, 2016)

regardless 
Anti spirals wins because of hax/speed and most likely even dc
so someone locks this clusterfuck i guess


----------



## King Diablo (Apr 30, 2016)

iwandesu said:


> >posts a random "*BEERUS*" with no explanation on a vs thread
> >doesnt get why people negged him because of it
> >negs people out of asshurt because of it
> >then says he isnt asshurt himself


>It was *Beerus *
>Negs out of caps when only one letter is capped
>Back pedals to add "he no argue is reazon"
>Negged me first over nothing
>Cries when he gets negged back


----------



## Blocky (Apr 30, 2016)

Then give us a reason how beerus win against someone who could make his own universe and have more hax? :/


----------



## King Diablo (Apr 30, 2016)

Blocky said:


> Then give us a reason how beerus win against someone who could make his own universe and have more hax? :/


Beerus and Champa fighting would've equaled multiversal destruction. That kind of firepower would take out anti spiral easily.

Also it's been shown in dragon ball when you out firepower someone you can withstand any hax they can throw at you. Reality Warping dragons that grant wishes couldn't make goku do shit he didn't want to do.

Reactions: Dislike 3


----------



## Cipher97 (Apr 30, 2016)

2 Universes is not Multiversal, what the fuck is this wank?

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## King Diablo (Apr 30, 2016)

Cipher97 said:


> 2 Universes is not Multiversal, what the fuck is this wank?


It's small multiversal. Try again.


----------



## Cipher97 (Apr 30, 2016)

King Diablo said:


> It's small multiversal. Try again.


Again with that Small Multiversal Crap?


----------



## King Diablo (Apr 30, 2016)

Cipher97 said:


> Again with that Small Multiversal Crap?


Wanna try to argue why it isn't? Or just keep repeating huehuhe multiversal crap.

Two universes equals small multiverse. We actually know for a fucking fact those two connect to a broader 12 universe multiverse in dbs. 
So yeah again with small mutliversal crap.


----------



## Iwandesu (Apr 30, 2016)

>small multiverse
well good to see you proving your wank i guess


----------



## Blocky (Apr 30, 2016)

King Diablo said:


> Beerus and Champa fighting would've equaled multiversal destruction. That kind of firepower would take out anti spiral easily.
> 
> Also it's been shown in dragon ball when you out firepower someone you can withstand any hax they can throw at you. Reality Warping dragons that grant wishes couldn't make goku do shit he didn't want to do.



Really? Sounds like NLF of what you said here.

Does that mean they can resist to GER or LHWs? I doubt that.

Even if they do got more firepower, They are low on hax still.


----------



## Iwandesu (Apr 30, 2016)

2 characters destroying 2 universes = universe for each
thats all.Finish.nothing to further wank
have a nice day


----------



## Iwandesu (Apr 30, 2016)

and yes 
you may want to argue that they can resist any RW on shenron level
but no way in hell they have feats of resisting universal rw


----------



## Cipher97 (Apr 30, 2016)

>Also ignoring the fact that Champa isn't in this match. 

So yeah, Small Multiversal Beerus is wank.


----------



## King Diablo (Apr 30, 2016)

Anywho it was explicitly stated that two of dragon balls 12 universes would of been destroyed if champa and beerus went at it.
That equals more power than anti spirals single universe.
DBS has shown if you out firepower your opponent you can negate their hax.
Beerus outfirepowers antispiral.
Beerus wins.

Reactions: Disagree 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## King Diablo (Apr 30, 2016)

Cipher97 said:


> >Also ignoring the fact that Champa isn't in this match.
> 
> So yeah, Small Multiversal Beerus is wank.


Not at all. Them clashing would of caused small multiversal destruction with one of them withstanding and surviving the encounter it shows that 
they are clearly far beyond mere universe level in power regardless if it's both of them or just one.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Blocky (Apr 30, 2016)

All you're saying is NLF because that's how dragonball logic works.

That does not happen here as they shown no proof against things like being trapped in a dimensional maze
Also are you seriously thinking they can resist something like GER too?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## King Diablo (Apr 30, 2016)

Blocky said:


> All you're saying is NLF because that's how dragonball logic works.
> 
> That does not happen here as they shown no proof against things like being trapped in a dimensional maze
> Also are you seriously thinking they can resist something like GER too?


I'm saying going by them being able to resist reality warping dragons then sure. Logic would dictate as long as they are stronger then whoever their opponent is they can negate their hax.


----------



## NightmareCinema (Apr 30, 2016)

King Diablo said:


> Beerus and Champa fighting would've equaled multiversal destruction. That kind of firepower would take out anti spiral easily.
> 
> Also it's been shown in dragon ball when you out firepower someone you can withstand any hax they can throw at you. Reality Warping dragons that grant wishes couldn't make goku do shit he didn't want to do.


>"Any hax"
>Only withstood Hit's time stop
>Which is a shit tier time stop compared to others in fiction
>Shenron and Porunga are limited in their power and they sure haven't shown reality warping
>Zarama hasn't done anything yet
>No one from Dragon Ball has shown any resistance to space-time fuckery yet as well as mindfuck

Get your wank out of here.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Keollyn (Apr 30, 2016)

King Diablo said:


> Wanna try to argue why it isn't? Or just keep repeating huehuhe multiversal crap.
> 
> Two universes equals small multiverse. We actually know for a fucking fact those two connect to a broader 12 universe multiverse in dbs.
> So yeah again with small mutliversal crap.



By definition, not by OBD standards. Gotta know that distinction.

Last I recall (though don't quote me on this), multiversal starts at 1000. But I could be mistaken that for massively faster than light.


----------



## Cipher97 (Apr 30, 2016)

King Diablo said:


> Not at all. Them clashing would of caused small multiversal destruction with one of them withstanding and surviving the encounter it shows that
> they are clearly far beyond mere universe level in power regardless if it's both of them or just one.


Evidence that one of them would have survived?

There is no evidence that only one would have survived before Vados and Whis stopped them.

Basically speculation.


----------



## King Diablo (Apr 30, 2016)

NightmareCinema said:


> >"Any hax"
> >Only withstood Hit's time stop
> >Which is a shit tier time stop compared to others in fiction
> >Shenron and Porunga are limited in their power and they sure haven't shown reality warping
> ...


Shenron has reality warp. He fucking grants wishes. It's not wank it's fact.
Sure it might not be high level reality warp but all the shit he has been shown to able to like bring people back from the fucking dead isn't just nothing.
Goku has shown that he can resist reality warp because he is stronger than shenron. Logic would dictate he could do it to other forms of hax.


----------



## NightmareCinema (Apr 30, 2016)

Keollyn said:


> By definition, not by OBD standards. Gotta know that distinction.
> 
> Last I recall (though don't quote me on this), multiversal starts at 1000. But I could be mistaken that for massively faster than light.


Yeah, I don't remember that for multiversal. I think true multiversal starts at, what, 3-4?

And yeah, what you mentioned is for FTL.


----------



## King Diablo (Apr 30, 2016)

Cipher97 said:


> Evidence that one of them would have survived?
> 
> There is no evidence that only one would have survived before Vados and Whis stopped them.


Sure. Beerus didn't even go all out against goku and they nearly destroyed the universe.
Him at 100% should easily be able to withstand a battle between him and champa.


----------



## Blocky (Apr 30, 2016)

King Diablo said:


> Shenron has reality warp. He fucking grants wishes. It's not wank it's fact.
> Sure it might not be high level reality warp but all the shit he has been shown to able to like bring people back from the fucking dead isn't just nothing.
> Goku has shown that he can resist reality warp because he is stronger than shenron. Logic would dictate he could do it to other forms of hax.


Shenron never shown reality warp because he never had the power to do that shit.

So that means KP could resist hax too? Since he's killed Shenron before.


----------



## King Diablo (Apr 30, 2016)

Keollyn said:


> By definition, not by OBD standards. Gotta know that distinction.
> 
> Last I recall (though don't quote me on this), multiversal starts at 1000. But I could be mistaken that for massively faster than light.


Even if that's the rules two universes still outpowers anti-spirals single universe. You can get into semantics but it doesn't change the fact of who has the most firepower.


----------



## Keollyn (Apr 30, 2016)

NightmareCinema said:


> Yeah, I don't remember that for multiversal. I think true multiversal starts at, what, 3-4?
> 
> And yeah, what you mentioned is for FTL.



I thought so too, though I do remember a debate I was in where we felt multiversal shouldn't be defined so low. Or someone was trying to not give someone more credit than they deserve, I dunno.


----------



## Cipher97 (Apr 30, 2016)

King Diablo said:


> Sure. Beerus didn't even go all out against goku and they nearly destroyed the universe.
> Him at 100% should easily be able to withstand a battle between him and champa.


He still doesn't have such a feat. 

I'm not doubting he won't get one but until then, neither Beerus or Champa have a feat of surviving "Small Multiversal Destruction"


----------



## King Diablo (Apr 30, 2016)

Blocky said:


> Shenron never shown reality warp because he never had the power to do that shit.
> 
> So that means KP could resist hax too? Since he's killed Shenron before.


What do you mean? He grants wishes. Bringing whole planets of people back to life. Creating shit out of nothing. That's reality warp.
If you can resist shenron then clearly your resisting his powers.
That's how it is in dragon ball whether you like it or not.
Hell, it's explicitly stated if you outpower your opponent they can't hax you.


----------



## Keollyn (Apr 30, 2016)

King Diablo said:


> Even if that's the rules two universes still outpowers ant-spirals single universe. You can get into semantics but it doesn't change the fact of who has the most firepower.



I generally go by the person who has more evidence towards x strength. Here, Anti-Spiral does, not Beerus.

Even if we agreed Beerus gets his statement, you do know that since we don't see the results of this, Beerus and Champa have to split that power. So no, Beerus would just be universal.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## King Diablo (Apr 30, 2016)

Cipher97 said:


> He still doesn't have such a feat.
> 
> I'm not doubting he won't get one but until then, neither Beerus or Champa have a feat of surviving "Small Multiversal Destruction"


Well the author stated what would happen if they clashed. Someone has to be the victor in that scenario.


----------



## King Diablo (Apr 30, 2016)

Keollyn said:


> I generally go by the person who has more evidence towards x strength. Here, Anti-Spiral does, not Beerus.
> 
> Even if we agreed Beerus gets his statement, you do know that since we don't see the results of this, Beerus and Champa have to split that power. So no, Beerus would just be universal.


So because it hasn't shown Beerus flat out destroy a dbs universe even though it did show the universe was on the verge of getting destroyed you don't count his power? Seems ridiculous to me.
At best Anti-spiral should be able to stalemate. Not flat out defeat beerus.


----------



## Unlucky13 (Apr 30, 2016)

I'd give it to Anti-Spiral because too much hax.


----------



## King Diablo (Apr 30, 2016)

Unlucky13 said:


> I'd give it to Anti-Spiral because too much hax.


Hax is non factor. Read the thread.


----------



## Keishin (Apr 30, 2016)

Gotenks can break out of dimensions by screaming. Mazes aren't going to do jack shit.


----------



## Unlucky13 (Apr 30, 2016)

King Diablo said:


> Hax is non factor. Read the thread.


I did? Still of the same opinion.


----------



## Keollyn (Apr 30, 2016)

Keishin said:


> Gotenks can break out of dimensions by screaming. Mazes aren't going to do jack shit.



I know characters who can trap people in dimensions despite having feats of breaking out of dimensions previously.

It's a nice feat for Gotenks, but that doesn't keep them safe from all dimension dumping hax.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kurou (Apr 30, 2016)

Thats nice

He broke out of the rosat

Not a constantly shifting multiversal maze


But nice strawman

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## King Diablo (Apr 30, 2016)

Keollyn said:


> I know characters who can trap people in dimensions despite having feats of breaking out of dimensions previously.
> 
> It's a nice feat for Gotenks, but that doesn't keep them safe from all dimension dumping hax.


Considering gotenks is a peon compared to Beerus I don't think Beerus will have a problem with it. Even goku has instant transmissioned to the afterlife.


----------



## Kurou (Apr 30, 2016)

But the  afterlife was shown to be in the same dimension so....


----------



## NightmareCinema (Apr 30, 2016)

Keishin said:


> Gotenks can break out of dimensions by screaming. Mazes aren't going to do jack shit.


Except said "maze" is a multiversal maze.

Which is something that's, oh I don't know, beyond anything Gotenks has been shown to break out of.

And considering Beerus has shown no feats that would allow him to break out of said labyrinth as well... He's shit outta luck here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NightmareCinema (Apr 30, 2016)

iwandesu said:


> nah taco you are cool
> on topic i really need to rewatch the animu last arc
> having it differently handled on the movies and mango really didnt help me
> but basically we at least got the universe maintaining shit on the animu right ?


Yes, the anime still has that considering that the Super Spiral Dimension disappeared after the Anti-Spiral got Lagann'd by Simon.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Apr 30, 2016)

And people wonder why DB threads get the hate they get.


----------



## God Movement (Apr 30, 2016)

It's for the best. Without trolls and differing opinions this section would be dead. If this means more activity for the section then I welcome all of this.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## NightmareCinema (Apr 30, 2016)

God Movement said:


> It's for the best. Without trolls and differing opinions this section would be dead. If this means more activity for the section then I welcome all of this.


Yup, pretty much.


----------



## ogreigniz (Apr 30, 2016)

4 pages


Not bad


----------

